# Rave for Lumiere cosmetics



## newyorlatin (Jan 14, 2007)

:yay: Hip hip hooray!!! I am pretty darned certain that I have found "the" best mineral makeup foundation, finishing silk, blushes, and eye-shadow out there. For me anyways. OMG. www.*lumiere*cosmetics.com

How do I put this simply yet accurately? Excellence.

I ordered the starter sample kit and it cost me a little over $3.00 and all prices on the website reflect the shipping costs included. (That's great for me because that means no add on suprises). 

In the kit you get 3 very very generous foundation selections ( selected the Veena Velvet finish for all 3). Absolutely lovely! 

A huge amount of Blush (you pick it of course). Loved it like I love MAC blushes.

A finishing powder (I selected sand silk) Used just a little and this is hands down the best I've used by a long shot!

An eye shadow (I haven't used that as of yet but generous sample also.

This foundation is "creamy" and not powdery at all and that was applied dry. I was so eager to sample it that I just washed my face, applied my moisturizer, let it set in and then applied the foundation dry. When I was finished and ran from mirror to mirror checking the end results, Boy was I happy !!! :reddance: 

I would highly recommend Lumierecosmetics.com to anybody out there. The prices are excellent and the quality is honestly the best that I've used personally so far. I can't wait to share some of my find with my best friend who turned me on to this site and other MMU in the first place. I know this one "beats the pants" off of her two favorites. (Not that I'm trying to outdo, just too happy to have found something soooo excellent and very very affordable). 

Can I say Yay?!!!!!! :rofl2:


----------



## Thais (Jan 14, 2007)

We would love to see some before and after pics.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PaperFlowers (Jan 14, 2007)

Pics!! I was debating ordering a sample kit from them also.


----------



## LVA (Jan 14, 2007)

yup  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cynpat2000 (Jan 14, 2007)

*I ordered an eyeshadow from them on the 3 rd or 4 th and havent gotten it yet, how long does shipping with this company take? *


----------



## Lauren (Jan 14, 2007)

Awesome, thanks for the review! I'd love to see pics too!


----------



## dlwt2003 (Jan 14, 2007)

shoot I was going to quit getting samples for a while but this sounds awesome. Shoot I just may have to order, thanks for the info

Yup I just went and placed a order for sample kit, sounds really nice, cant wait to get LOL


----------



## ruby2 (Jan 15, 2007)

I agree 150% w/the raves for Lumiere Cosmetics. I have received quite a few products in the past month and they are ALL wonderful! Quality is amazing, colors are great, natural and they last. Prices can't be beat (free shipping is included in the price), and the customer service is hands down the best in the business. Kim is very responsive to her customer's needs/requests and she will always do her best to help you. Try it, you won't be sorry.


----------



## AngelaGM (Jan 15, 2007)

I am going to order some samples now


----------



## galady48 (Jan 15, 2007)

Lumiere has its own forum now on delphi forums....you can read more about it there....


----------



## summerxdreams (Jan 15, 2007)

I wanna see pics too! thanks for the rec!


----------



## Chrystia (Jan 15, 2007)

I just found their site yesterday and was going to order the sample kit! It looks great, I can't wait to try now!


----------



## lullabyby (Jan 15, 2007)

lumiere cosmetics is my fav MMU brand. I finally found my shade !!! And Kim is great as well, very friendly and helpful.


----------



## galady48 (Jan 15, 2007)

Im new to minerals but have liked what i got from Lumiere more than the other companies i have sampled so far....her prices are great and having the shipping included in the price is an added bonus too....


----------



## jenny_p (Jan 15, 2007)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## speerrituall1 (Jan 15, 2007)

I just ordered samples.


----------



## Sirvinya (Jan 15, 2007)

Yay! I'm so glad it worked for you.


----------



## galady48 (Jan 15, 2007)

From whats been posted Kim is going to have some new matte eye shadows soon and i think another foundation is in the works too...i cant wait...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## rejectstar (Jan 15, 2007)

I've been seeing an unbelievable amount of enthusiastic raves for this brand of MMU... I'm dying to try it!! What really has me sucked in is the fact that the prices are SO low, and shipping is already included!

Being from Canada, I hate having to pay high shipping rates. That's usually the first thing I look at when I'm browsing an MMU company's site... if the shipping is too high, then it's a no-go.

Hopefully soon I'll be ordering a sample kit from Lumiere... along with their synthetic kabuki, pressed concealer, and a sample of pure squalane. Also, Kim is working on producing a bunch of brushes with the same synthetic bristles as her kabuki... like a flat-top, a long handled kabuki, an 8 piece travel set, and a bunch more. I've been wanting to get some good synthetic brushes for a while now, so this is exciting! LOL.

Oh, and for those wanting to try it out there's also a 15% off code, MMM15. The code never expires  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Whee... inexpensive prices, free shipping and 15% off to boot!


----------



## parladypa (Jan 16, 2007)

I keep thinking I've found my HG in MMU - UGloGirl, Monave - and now I just have to try Lumiere after reading these raves.

I'm such a mess sometimes...............LOL

Linda


----------



## noahlowryfan (Jan 16, 2007)

do any of you know what a postal money order is? i know what it is but i just want to see if any of you know. i asked Lumiere if they accept it and their reply is what is a postal money.


----------



## periwinkle_sky (Jan 16, 2007)

I also LOVE Lumiere cosmetics. I've been getting tons of their foundations, eye shimmers and blushes. Their Veena Velvet foundation rocks and you get EXCELLENT customer service through the owner, Kim. I will patronize her products again and again. Imagine getting a ton of stuff for almost 1/3 of the price of other MMU brands, all high quality cosmetics, and free shipping? You can't beat that.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ruby2 (Jan 16, 2007)

Did you ask if they accept "postal money order" or "postal money"? There is a difference and maybe they weren't sure what you were talking about. Lumiere has the best customer service on the planet so I think you should just ask if they accept "money orders" instead and go from there.


----------



## noahlowryfan (Jan 16, 2007)

i asked if they accept "postal money order" and their reponse if what is "postal money". they forgot to put in the word "order". i thought they would know what it is since the company is in New York and they do use the post office to ship their packages.


----------



## PaperFlowers (Jan 17, 2007)

Your fault that I bought 11 eyeshadows from them yesterday!!!

I know what a MO is. Some don't though, it's not unusual.


----------



## periwinkle_sky (Jan 17, 2007)

^Ooops, sorry!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I wanna see! What did you get? I also hoarded their veena blushes the other day.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cynpat2000 (Jan 17, 2007)

I want to try their foundations but their lightest color looks too dark for me. has anybody tried the fairly light and is it for porcelain skin types? I could always get the sample pack and see but does she let you pick the same shade for your foundation shades because I know the other colors are way too dark.and you get to pick I think 3. It is so rough being a ghost.:add_wegbrech:


----------



## Sophia (Jan 17, 2007)

Guys I need some help! I'm gonna order the sample kit but I have absolutely no idea what texture to use, the Flawless Finish or the Veena Velvet, I have oily skin.

I'm a Light in EDM and I say to choose these 3 shades: Light Warm, Medium Light Warm and Light Golden, what do you think?

Also what about the blushes? I like Siena from the pics but I don't know how red is it!


----------



## ruby2 (Jan 17, 2007)

If you're oily try the Veena Velvet formula. The FF is for normal to dry skins. I think you're picking good foundation colors, but maybe instead of the light golden you might want to try the lt-med golden. I started w/the EDM light and felt it was a little too pink, even though it is described as warm/yellow. I LOVE the Lt.-Med goldens on me, they melt right in and it doesn't look like I'm wearing anything. Don't know the Sienna blush-looks pretty red in the photo to me. My favorite blushes are Neutral Pink, Poppy and Wild Rose. Hope this helps and good luck!


----------



## Sophia (Jan 17, 2007)

Ruby you're AWESOME!!!Ohhhh Ruby you are awesome!!!!!! Thanks so much for your help! And I thought that Veena Velvet was for dry skins LMAO!

Thanks for the color suggestions also! I'll get the Light Warm, Light Medium Warm and the Light Medium Golden!

I tried to find a peachy or peachy pink blush but I can't see any of these shades! I prefer the warm shades!


----------



## makeupchicky (Jan 17, 2007)

Ruby...what other MMU colors have you tried? I think i have a similar problem where the warms that I've tried tend to look a bit pink on me and drives me crazy because it looks so obvious. When i wore MAC studio fix, i was NC30...so for MMUs, i tried the light warms and the med. light warms..


----------



## realmccoy (Jan 17, 2007)

I just switched from aromaleigh to ED minerals one difference between them is the aromaleigh has better staying power and doesn't transfer to clothing. How does lumineir stack up in regards to wearability and transference?


----------



## Hoozey (Jan 18, 2007)

Cynthia- Lumiere sells just the base- no color!!! So you can lighten the lightest color even more. Maybe you could ask if they would give you the base instead of another foundation color? I am anxiously awaiting my samples- I also came away with 10 eye shadows and the concealer with my samples- they were so affordable and I love new "crayons" to play with. I loved how straight forward the foundation colors were--- 4 catagories- cool, neutral, warm and golden- then all the shades within them- at least if you know your tones it's super easy.


----------



## TheOpenRoad (Jan 18, 2007)

They have some lumiere at CVS, here at least (I think)... it never really appealed to me. The eyeshadows were always falling out of their pots inside the compact and I've never seen anyone even near the display. *shrugs* Maybe this is something else?


----------



## duhmoms (Jan 18, 2007)

Gee, you sucked another person in with those rave reviews, had to take time out and order my sample kit. wish me luck.


----------



## Christy123 (Jan 18, 2007)

I tried my Lumiere today, and I really like it. Right now I'm thinking I like it better than EDM, but I need to wear it for a few days to be sure. I still haven't gotten my Monave samples, and that is one that has gotten some good reviews. I've ordered so many samples, my husband thinks I've gone crazy. But, they are free (most of them...Monave's weren't free, it cost about 10 or 12 dollars to get the sample kit.)

Anyway, I hope to decide within a few weeks which one is best, and order full sizes, and then I'll be free to start another search for something else....maybe the perfect skin care routine....lol!)


----------



## makeupchicky (Jan 18, 2007)

has anyone tried ordering from their site today? i think there's something wrong...you can place an order but have to call them to provide your credit card number. isn't that kinda strange? i was hoping they used paypal...


----------



## Sophia (Jan 18, 2007)

OMG I just saw it!! They don't accept money through Paypal! Ohhhhhhhh :-(

Now I can't buy the sample kit!!!!!!!!


----------



## lisagwren (Jan 18, 2007)

Thanks for the review, I am going to try!!!


----------



## cynpat2000 (Jan 18, 2007)

Thank you- I didnt even see that. Ill definately have to check that out. :rockwoot:

I dont think its the same company. The only minerals ive seen in stores are neutragena, physicians formula, and loreal. Plus the eyeshadows from this company are loose minerals not in compacts.


----------



## Gvieve (Jan 18, 2007)

In answer to your question Realmccoy I was an EDM lover but when given a sample to use by NYL... wow! Yes it's really good stuff. I really like EDM but overall I can see how one would prefer Lumiere. The blushes, eyecolors etc... much better pigments. Lumiere does seem to last longer too.


----------



## galady48 (Jan 18, 2007)

I think the Luminere site is having some problems with Paypal....from what i read on the message board ...shes working on it now trying to resolve the problem....

I meant to say too that Luminere has its own forum now on delphi....


----------



## ruby2 (Jan 18, 2007)

Sophia,

You are welcome! So glad I could help. I really hope I gave you good advice and that you like the samples you ordered. I just love everything about Lumiere and can't say enough positive things about it.

Hi MakeupChicky!

I am also a MAC NC30/C30 in Studio Fix. Other MMU brands I have tried are J Lynne 1.5 Golden Ivory (pretty good match), Lauress Radiant Gold (not as good a match as JL and way more $$). JL also has some really beautiful luminous glows that give your skin a nice soft sheen, but nothing sparkly or glittery (which I am not a fan of). I tried Alima and couldn't really get a good match, nor did I like the coverage (too sheer imo). I tried W1-3 and G1-3. In EDM I can wear the Light Winged Butter in the summer time when I have more color, but it was still not right. I have found my HG in Lumiere and am really ready to stop sampling other MMU foundations. Hope this helps!


----------



## periwinkle_sky (Jan 18, 2007)

I made a review on Lumiere on my blog (my signature).  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## makeupchicky (Jan 18, 2007)

Hi Ruby - thanks so much for your feedback...i'm totally going to order some samples (when their site gets fixed). I think i will order the veena velvet in light-medium golden, light-medium warm, and light warm (just for the heck of it since i get 3 foundation samples)...i'm so excited!

hey girls...just an update. the lumiere website is working again...you can place your order using your credit card directly on the site. i just ordered my samples  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## periwinkle_sky (Jan 18, 2007)

^ Hi, would you know if they're accepting Paypal now? I still prefer to pay via Paypal.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## makeupchicky (Jan 18, 2007)

no, it looks like just credit card for now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i know...i would rather pay via paypal too


----------



## SunRose (Jan 19, 2007)

I just made a pretty substantial order with Kim today, based on all of these wonderful reviews. I will post again once I receive my samples. Great person to do business with.


----------



## noahlowryfan (Jan 19, 2007)

i just order my samples today. i have found my HG liquid foundation and now i'm trying to find my HG mineral foundation.


----------



## Chrystia (Jan 19, 2007)

I think paypal is suffering problems, because a lot of sites are having trouble with the orders, so I don't think that is Lumiere's doing.


----------



## realmccoy (Jan 20, 2007)

Thanks for the response! I went ahead and ordered some foundation samples from Luminere. I'm a restaurant manager and my makeup has to hold up, I don't have time to eat or go to the bathroom, muchless, touch up my makeup but I have to look polished at all times. That's why Aromaleigh is so valuable to me at this time, it goes on smoothly with minimal effort then after about an hour it melds into my skin without transferring to my collars. I really love the initial application of EDM, but it doesn't hold up under the greasy air and sweat.

So hopefully lumineire will posses all of the qualities of both mmu brands. I'll review it after a 12 hour shift.


----------



## makeupchicky (Jan 20, 2007)

realmccoy - have you tried monave? i think if you're looking for real staying power, monave might be a good option. they offer samples as well but they're not free. i think a 4 color sample kit is $10 plus shipping...or you can order individual samples for $2.50 each. i'm sure a lot of girls here would agree that monave offers great coverage and wonderful staying power!


----------



## kayla06 (Jan 20, 2007)

How come their blush colors are very similar to Monave's blush?


----------



## speerrituall1 (Jan 20, 2007)

I received my samples and must say that I am impressed! I love the silkiness of the foundation and the great color selection. I use the FF base as a primer and the silk finishing powder is awesome. They have a mineral cream to powder concealer that is awsome!


----------



## periwinkle_sky (Jan 20, 2007)

They are the same. Kim resells some of Monave's blush but she also has her own line (or coming up with one).


----------



## rejectstar (Jan 20, 2007)

Glad to hear you like this stuff, too! I just ordered some samples from Lumiere last night, I have high hopes for this stuff. LOL. I ordered the concealer as well, I'm excited to try that... I've never had much luck with mineral concealers, but I've also never tried a cream-to-powder, so who knows!


----------



## star_babe_22 (Jan 21, 2007)

I'm glad that it worked for you.

Personally I found that the Lumiere minerals weren't as easy to apply as my Pure Luxe. It just didn't seem to want to go on well at all. I guess it's all about finding which brand works well for you and going with that.


----------



## PaperFlowers (Jan 21, 2007)

I haven't gotten the eyeshadows yet!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I only recently ordered them but omg I want them to come in so bad! The shades I got are:

Peacock Blue 

Sapphire

Divine

Raspberry Margarita

Pink Shimmer

Champagne

Lime

Emerald

Allure

Deep Waters

Deep Forest Green


----------



## makeupchick (Jan 21, 2007)

how you do guys like their brushes?


----------



## periwinkle_sky (Jan 21, 2007)

^ LOVE and adore the kabuki brush. I bought for my sisters-in-law and I'm banging my head on the wall for not getting one for myself. Touched it and it was super soft. I'm definitely getting one once the website accepts Paypal.


----------



## PaperFlowers (Jan 22, 2007)

YAY! My Lumiere eyeshadows came in...now I get to test them all out!!!!!!!


----------



## periwinkle_sky (Jan 22, 2007)

These sound yummy! I love Lumiere's eye shimmers, especially the plums and browns and greens (I love Driftwood so much!). I've tried different min e/s and I think Lumiere is superior over some brands because they are so rich in pigment and texture is great that you don't need to foil them to get good color payoff. They are rich even when used dry. It's so easy to blend as well. Enjoy your shimmers!


----------



## Hoozey (Jan 23, 2007)

I got my Lumiere foundation samples and I have found my HG- I ordered the full-size foundation already so I get it before I finish my samples. I started reacting to BE (Light 2.0) after years of being fine with it. I was on a quest to find a mineral foundation that made me look like BE, seeing that I frequently got carded when wearing BE and am almost 40, without bismuth oxychloride in it. Due to the various reviews I sampled Signature, Monave and Lumiere. I have very dry skin and use straight olive oil and jojoba on it to try and combat this. Monave concealer-foundation in Caroline was great coverage but my skin looked dry no matter which application technique I used. I will purchase it for a pigmentation problem on my forehead, but all over, my skin just didn't look right. After reading this rave, I had to try Lumiere... especially at $3!!! I ended up with 10 e/s because the prices are so affordable, but was most anxious for the foundation. The flawless finish in light-medium golden was perfect. It gave me that hydrated looking skin that I had with BE. I loved how easy it was to pick the colors if you know which tone you are!! I ordered light, light-medium and medium in golden and figured I'd find my color. I was right. So glad I found this forum and the wonderful reviews of MMU. It' only took a few weeks for me to find my new foundation!!


----------



## TheOpenRoad (Jan 23, 2007)

Ooh, re-reading this I realize what I saw at CVS was Lumene. Haha, oh well.


----------



## makeupchick (Jan 24, 2007)

i just placed two orders. i cant wait to recieve my items!!!! thanks to periwinkle_sky ill have to try their kabuki brush. lol

BTW theres a discount code for 15% entire purchase. the code is LF15.

and the paypal works again!


----------



## DymondButterfly (Jan 24, 2007)

makeupchick, you don't have to twist my arm! Sheesh!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Seriously, thanks for the code! I guess I was just waiting on the right push to order from Lumiere. I love the Terra Firma I use now, but with all the rave reviews for Lumiere, I just had to place an order!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## makeupchicky (Jan 24, 2007)

i just got my lumiere samples last night so i tried them this morning. i'm using the light medium warm in the veena finish. so far so good! i applied them wet and the coverage is great. let's wait til the end of the day to see if it's got the staying power!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Hoozey (Jan 25, 2007)

Loving Lumiere! The flawless foundation is just what I was looking for. I got 10 eye shadows too- couldn't stop myself- and love the dark chocolate as a liner. Also Silkie Java is soft and not shimmery which is nice for a more natural look. Not too dark either. I can't believe a full priced e/s is only $3.50 and she then has specials too! Crazy in a good way.


----------



## makeupchicky (Jan 25, 2007)

this is my second day using my lumiere samples....today i'm using the light-medium golden which also seems like a good match for my skintone...i think lumiere is getting up there as being one of my favorites. i apply it wet and it has great coverage! and it stays put. when i wore it yesterday, it lasted the whole day (i still had to blot at lunch time, but thats just me), from 7:30am through 8pm. LOVE IT!


----------



## CubNan (Jan 25, 2007)

It's on my list.


----------



## Becky M (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi! This is my first post. I have been reading a lot for a few weeks. I have been using Lumiere for about 3 weeks and I love it! I have sampled a lot of other brands and for me this seems to be the best. I have been having problems with the website for the last few days. The pages are mostly blank. When you scroll around on the page things will appear until you move. When I put items in my cart it says it is empty and I can't checkout. I have ordered before without any problems. This just started since the pages have been changed from black to white. I don't have any problems with any other sites. I was wondering is anyone else is having this happen ?


----------



## makeupchicky (Jan 25, 2007)

hi becky...actually i just ordered a brush and concealer from their site yesterday and everything was fine...maybe try again later?


----------



## DymondButterfly (Jan 25, 2007)

I ordered from them yesterday...twice actually. I too had no problems whatsoever. PayPal even worked for me, though I heard it wasn't working for others.

I'm just curious.... Could it be that those experiencing website problems are using a different browser? I've yet to have problems on any website (and I go to way too many!). I use IE6. For my job, I transmit money over the internet quite often, and I've been told by all those companies that I can not use the new IE to do so. So maybe all these problems are browser issues? I have IE7 on my laptop.... Maybe I'll check it out tonight and see if that's the problem.


----------



## rodenbach (Jan 25, 2007)

Now I really can't wait to get my sample kit after reading all these rave reviews! The e/s colors are so pretty I had to get some samples of those too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Thanks MakeupChick for the promo code.


----------



## newyorlatin (Jan 26, 2007)

I just received another package from Lumiere with lots of blushes and eyeshadows. Boy are they gorgeous and the pigments are strong. Beautiful. I am really loving this company.


----------



## Renee33 (Jan 26, 2007)

I just got my sample kit! Can't wait to try it tomorrow!!


----------



## crucibelle (Jan 26, 2007)

I just got done ordering my samples a few minutes ago and the site was working fine for me, including paypal. I use Firefox.


----------



## ParasiteEve (Jan 27, 2007)

Sorry to ask, but is Paypal back up on the site?

Thanks


----------



## makeupchicky (Jan 27, 2007)

yeah when i used it, paypal was up and running.


----------



## rejectstar (Jan 27, 2007)

I just got confirmation that my order was shipped on the 23rd, so here's hoping I'll have my hands on it soon!! LOL. I also ordered samples from Signature, I'm really really anxious to try this stuff out. I've tried something like 5 brands [not a lot in the scheme of things, really], and none of them have been all that wonderful, so I'm hoping either of these will be what I'm looking for!


----------



## star_babe_22 (Jan 27, 2007)

rejectstar, i've tried Pure Luxe, Lumiere, Meow, EDM, Alima and Lily Lolo. So that's 6 brands so far. I've also got some UGloGirl samples on the way.

Out of those i've tried so far, i've only liked Pure Luxe (love it!) and Lily Lolo. And since Lily Lolo works out to be so expensive for me, Pure Luxe seems like the way to go.


----------



## Gvieve (Jan 27, 2007)

My best friend ordered and gave me a bunch of Lumiere the other day and I love it so much I'll definitely order from them in the very near future.

Their eyeshadows and blushes are incredible. I prefer them by far over EDM. No comparison in pigment quality at all. And the foundation is so creamy. She gave me a ton of VV. The sample amounts for $3.00 total absolutely worth any and everyone giving a shot, even if you think you're not fond of MMU, Lumiere just might change your mind.


----------



## rejectstar (Jan 27, 2007)

I've also sampled Pure Luxe, EDM and Alima. Out of those, my favourite was probably Pure Luxe [just because it gives a bit more coverage], followed by Alima [wonderful finish, but a little too sheer] and then EDM.

I was thinking about trying UGloGirl, but I decided to go with some less expensive brands first, and if none of those suit my needs I guess I'm willing to go up a bit in price.


----------



## duhmoms (Jan 27, 2007)

I just got my samples this morning, I tried the veena velvet in medium golden, WOW, what an awesome finish it has, my skin looks so perfect, the color is perfect. I also used the blush in apricot, and it really gives me a lit from within glow. I was skeptical because I am pretty set on the makeup I normally use, but this is the best foundation I have ever put on my face, hands down.


----------



## Christy123 (Jan 27, 2007)

I really think that the Lumiere will be the MMU that I stick with. Lets see...I've tried EDM, Signature Minerals, Pure Lux, Aromaleigh, Monave and Lumiere so far. I have samples of Aubrey Nicole,and Fryrinnae that I haven't tried yet. I got in samples of Buff'd and Cory, but they looked so chalky, and I was overall just unimpressed, so I didn't do a full face with either of them. I have samples of Meow and Valerie Beauty on the way too. I think I'm through sampling after that!! I thought the Monave was the best, but when I put it on yesterday, it made my skin look so dry, and it seemed like it emphasized my lines. It also felt thick on. Maybe I put too much on...so I will still try them again. But, I ended up washing it off and putting Lumiere on and it felt and looked much better. I can't believe that the one that looks like it is going to be the best so far, is the least expensive (or close to anyway). And they have great customer service and shipping times. 
But, of course I will update if I change my mind!


----------



## Thais (Jan 27, 2007)

Because of you girls, I just ordered myself some samples too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## halzer (Jan 27, 2007)

Oooh you naughty girls have made me place a sample order too! Even though after trying five other companies and telling myself that minerals arent for me!

Still, with that discount code, who can resist 3 foundation samples, blush, eyeshadow and veil samples AND shipping for only Â£4.50!!!! :laughing:

I hope this is 'the one'..!!


----------



## Gvieve (Jan 27, 2007)

Ladies I really think that you'll be impressed. I am.


----------



## realmccoy (Jan 28, 2007)

I just recieved the luminear samples and I love it so far! I really love the foundation sampler, you get to try all formulas. I used flawless face yesterday and it lasted all day without changing or fading. Today I will try vv, tommorow liquid and pressed on Monday. I can also vouch for the concealer, it's awesome.


----------



## Gvieve (Jan 28, 2007)

Really? I haven't used that


----------



## Ireland (Jan 28, 2007)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## realmccoy (Jan 29, 2007)

I tried Veena Velvet yesterday, though application was easy, it didn't last through the shift and accenuated the dry spots. I would not recommend this formula for people with dry skin. Today, I will use the liquid and report back.


----------



## Gvieve (Jan 29, 2007)

Really Realmcoy? I hope the liquid works better for you


----------



## rejectstar (Jan 29, 2007)

Thanks for your review! I think the Veena Velvet is actually supposed to be more for oily skin to control shinyness, and the Flawless Face for dry skin... it has squalane to help moisturize.

Hope the liquid works for you, I've heard pretty good things about it. It'll probably be more hydrating for your dry spots  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## rejectstar (Jan 31, 2007)

I got my Lumiere order yesterday, and I must rave! I got a free sample kit [2 Veena foundations &amp; 1 Flawless, Clear Radiance, Silk Powder, Hazelite eyeshadow], a pressed cream-to-powder concealer, samples of both Flawless and Veena finshing powders, a sample of their pure squalane, and the synthetic kabuki. I'll share my impressions of the products I've tried so far. I already made a review of the kabuki in the Lumiere Brushes thread  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

So, the Veena Velvet foundation: I used it today, and I love it. Not dry or chalky at all. Lumiere's powders are some of the finest-milled ones I've seen... no clumps at all, just incredibly light and silky. Went on nicely and completely obliterated my pores! Gives decent coverage [although I used the concealer with it as well, so I don't know how it does on its own].

The concealer: It's wonderful. I've had a hard time with mineral concealers because they're just too dry, and most often settle into the lines under my eyes, accentuate flakies around blemishes, refuse to cover redness, and whatnot. This stuff is solid and in a little pot. You just rub it with your finger a bit and then pat it onto your skin. It just melts in, absolutely no settling into lines, and no flakies! It covers very well. Mine is the shade "Light", but I think they also have a yellow-toned one that I'd like to try for undereye circles.

Pure Squalane: Interesting stuff. It's a clear, pretty much odourless oil that's derived from olives. I wasn't quite sure how to use it, so I mixed 3 drops into my moisturizer and applied it before I went to bed last night. When I woke up my face was wonderfully smooth and hydrated. This morning after I washed my face I did the same thing, but with 2 drops instead of 3. I think it just gives an extra boost to my moisturizer and helps it go on smoother. I'm going to try it straight up under my eyes as a night cream type thing, and see how that works out.

Silk Powder: I used this as a finisher after I'd finished doing my face. It helped mattify, but wasn't drying at all and it made my skin look very smooth. It's supposed to help with oil control, while sealing in moisture and keeping your skin looking and feeling hydrated. But I've only had it on for a couple hours, so I'll have to report back on that one.


----------



## Hoozey (Jan 31, 2007)

I liked the concealer too. I got the light-medium yellow toned one. I love the little swivel pot. Very handy way to take minerals. I don't have to use the concealer often but it's nice to have on hand.

I have loved every product I've purchased from Lumiere!


----------



## periwinkle_sky (Jan 31, 2007)

rejectstar- awesome review! Now I'm itching to try squalene! I do have a particularly oily T-zone and can get nasty breakouts in that area. Do you think the squalene oil is appropriate for oily skin?

The silk powder sounds promising as well!


----------



## Gvieve (Feb 1, 2007)

Wow rejectstar. Great products huh? I haven't tried their Squalene but I have the EMU from them and it's the triple refined that most companie's sell like three to four times higher than Lumiere is selling it. Identical product in the same dispensing container. I love Lumiere.


----------



## ruby2 (Feb 1, 2007)

Rejectstar, what a great review! And I agree with you about the high qualitiy of Lumiere products. I love all that I have from them and it's quite alot! The silk powder is one of my absolute favorites-it's the best primer/finishing powder out there in my book! I will be ordering the Squalene in my next order, as soon as she gets those new foundations out!


----------



## Chrystia (Feb 1, 2007)

How long did it take everyone to receive their Lumiere orders? I ordered a sample kit a while ago, and it still hasn't come. I'm not in any rush seeing as I can hardly complain about 3$ total with no shipping costs, but I just want to get a general idea of how long the wait was. I'm super excited to try this brand after all the great reviews.


----------



## cynpat2000 (Feb 1, 2007)

Took me about 2 weeks. but it was worth it I love their raspberry margarita eyeshadow/ I also ordered their 8 piece preorder brush set for 15.00


----------



## Mnemosyne (Feb 1, 2007)

I order from Lumiere pretty regularly and it normally takes about a week for my stuff to come in. I love the stuff!

-Nemo:eusa_whistle:


----------



## ruby2 (Feb 1, 2007)

I would say it's anywhere from 1-2 weeks, depending on where you live. Lumiere ships from upstate NY. I am very lucky as I also live upstate and I get her packages the next day.


----------



## periwinkle_sky (Feb 1, 2007)

I'm from AZ and I get my packages in 3 business days.


----------



## makeupchicky (Feb 1, 2007)

hmm...i think it took me a while to receive my samples, probably 1-2 weeks. I ordered the concealer and kabuki last Wed and got a shipment confirmation from them this Tues, so I'm guessing I'll receive my order either end of this week or early next week.


----------



## rejectstar (Feb 1, 2007)

I'm in southern Ontario, Canada. I ordered on January 20th, it was shipped the 23rd, and I recieved it on the 29th. So it took 9 days, 3 to process and 6 for it to get here in the mail.

My skin can be kind of oily in the t-zone as well. I don't think you'd have any problems with the squalane, as long as you only use a little bit. I'm just mixing 2 or 3 drops in with a little bit of my moisturizer, and I haven't noticed that my skin looks or feels any more oily. It seems to sink it relatively quickly and thoroughly.


----------



## sunny101 (Feb 1, 2007)

Ditto. And I must add that Lumiere Veena Velvet foundation is hands down the best MMU I've tried so far and I've tried quite a few. Hmmm, let's see. First there was Pur Minerals, Sheer Cover, Bare Escentuals, Buff'd, EDM, Signature Minerals, Oceanmist, and I think there's a couple that I can't think of off hand, anyhoooo, def the best so far. I won't be sampling anymore, I've found my HG. :rotfl:


----------



## togal (Feb 1, 2007)

You ladies are such enablers! :lol: I bought 2 of the pre-buy long handle kabukis. And using the discount code MMM15, total was $13.60. I can't believe everything is free shipping. With all the positive comments I've seen, I'll have to take some time to order foundation samples soon. My HG is PureLuxe so I'm reluctant to try something else.

But at $3.00, you can't really lose.


----------



## Hoozey (Feb 2, 2007)

I love Lumiere! The flawless foundation is my HG- I have really dry skin and it is the only one that didn't make me look dry. (Monave has better coverage but it made any fine lines show up because of my dry skin.) It is super soft and I like applying my MMU dry which is easy with FF because it is so creamy feeling.

I love the neutral pink blush. It is a soft color but works well with my very yellow undertones. Sometimes blush looks too orange or brown with my skin. So many MMU blushes are so highly pigmented that I hate to use because they go on too dark.

The prices are outstanding. I can't believe that I can get two full sized foundations for the price of a single BE one (that would make me itch to boot.)

I got the sheer silk and sand silk finishing powders and adore the sheer silk. It is very white in the jar but goes on very sheer and doesn't totally matte me out. BE mineral veil seemed to cling to the tiny hairs on my face and make me look fuzzy and chalky and did nothing to minimize my pores. The sheer silk along with the FF make my pores almost invisible- I am shocked by that. I seem to go for the sheer silk but will probably be using the sand silk when I get some color back in my skin.

I use the clear radiance every day. It's really finely milled and doesn't make me look shiny or sparkly. Just gives my skin a slight glow which I desire with such dry skin.

I ordered a few of the lip glosses. They are very sheer and light feeling. They are not tacky or sticky, almost like a lip oil.

I bought 10 of the eye shadows and love Dark Chocolate for a neutral liner. I litereally have hundreds of mineral eye shadows so to make me notice one at all is a major deal.

I find it takes about 1-2 weeks to get my orders. I have to check out their brushes even though I have so many and definitely the squalene for my dry skin.


----------



## Chrystia (Feb 3, 2007)

Yay! I got my sample pack today! The colors look a bit off, but again, I've been wrong before. Looking forward to trying it, and I'll post a review soon. )with pics of course)


----------



## makeupchick (Feb 3, 2007)

i still didn't receive my samples yet, but i did receive my kabuki which was pretty quick. i ordered on the 24th and still didn't get an email saying its shipped. i emailed them but still didn't get a reply. they usually reply within a few hours even after midnight. =(


----------



## susanks1 (Feb 3, 2007)

I ordered some foundation samples last night after a recommendation from another MUTer. I have been using EDM so I can't wait to try this brand too.


----------



## maryfitz24 (Feb 3, 2007)

glad you are trying samples. I've tried a dozen or so brands and EDM and Monave were my favorite....until I tried Lumiere. I LOVE these minerals. They are superb! I hope you enjoy them. Let us know how it works out.


----------



## Sophia (Feb 3, 2007)

What do you think about the Finishing Powders? Which one is better for oily skins?


----------



## coromo (Feb 3, 2007)

This Lumiere sounds good.


----------



## bluebird26 (Feb 3, 2007)

I'm almost positive I saw it at CVS but I might be wrong, it could have been another similar brand.


----------



## ruby2 (Feb 3, 2007)

Nope, CVS doesn't carry it! You probably saw a skincare line called Lumene.

I think the Veena Veil is probably the FP geared toward oilier skins, since the VV foundation is that way. I use and love the Silk powder-it is good for all skin, and if you ever get dry it helps to seal in moisture. It is the best FP I have ever used!


----------



## dreamzz (Feb 3, 2007)

thanks alot for your review. i was debating whether or not i should give them a try and after reading your review, i've decided to give it a shot! thanks!


----------



## Thais (Feb 4, 2007)

So my samples arrived yesterday. I got Venna foundation in medium beige and medium warm, flawless foundation in medium beige, veena finishing dust (colorless), blush in apricot and e/s in golden brown.

Today I decided to give it a try. I used Veena foundation in medium beige, the finishing dust, as well and the apricot blush. And some Shimpagne of course!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

The foundation had the same color as my UD surreal skin in hallucination. It goes on smoothly and has great coverage. Overall, I would say it has similar quality to UD and EDM. I really like it!

Over the next few days I will be testing the staying powder, and will report back.

Here are some pics with the foundation, finishing dust and blush:

Attachment 30188Attachment 30189Attachment 30190


----------



## Chrystia (Feb 4, 2007)

Thais, you look beautiful. I really like the way your skin is glowing in those pics. I took some pics from my sample kit so I will be posting mine soon too! But mine aren't as good as yours


----------



## bluebird26 (Feb 4, 2007)

Oh, that's what I might have seen then, ehehe. Thanks for clearing that up.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

You look good with all kinds of MMU! :rockwoot:


----------



## Chrystia (Feb 4, 2007)

So I got my samples yesterday and naturally just had to wear them today. So far I'm pretty pleased. In my sample kit I ordered:

-Light Medium Golden Foundation (VV)

-Medium Golden Foundation (FF)

-Light Medium Golden (FF)

-Wild Rose Blush (VV)

-Dark Chocolate Eyeliner shadow

-Sand Silk Setting Powder

I tried the light medium golden foundation today witht he wild rose blush and sand silk setting powder. I noticed immediately it spreads very nicely. It didn't take a lot of product to cover my face. I think the light medium golden is a bit light, but it still works, but in the summer I'll look ghostly. So hopefully medium golden will look better. I really like the pink glow of the wild rose blush, so I might order a larger size of that alone. The sand silk is also nice, although doesn't have the lasting control of others I've seen. I really like the finish though. It looks very natural on skin and gives a nice matte glow. I also got some compliments at the party I was at , so that was nice as well. Overall I would recommend Lumiere for those in search of their HG. I was pleased and the product was good, but not as high ranked as some other brands. TO give an idea compared to other brands I've used:

On a scale of 1-10, my current fave brand is Oceanmist Cosmetics

9.0 Oceanmist Cosmetics

8.5 Joppa

8.5 Aubrey Nicole

8.0 Signature Minerals

8.0 LUmiere Cosmetics

7.0 Everyday Minerals

4.0 Mad Minerals

3.0 Bare Escentuals (would be higher if not for the dreadul itch which makes me rub my face and get all splotchy)

And of course what review is complete without a picture! I pasted the link to a photo of me wearing Light Medium Golden VV foundation, wild rose blush, and sand silk.

http://i161.photobucket.com/albums/t...lumiere001.jpg


----------



## emily_3383 (Feb 4, 2007)

I just ordered some samples, i hope it goes well!


----------



## Thais (Feb 4, 2007)

it looks perfect on you!


----------



## applesaucery (Feb 4, 2007)

Okay, so everyone loves Lumiere's synthetic kabuki, but has anyone tried any other Lumiere brushes? I was thinking about getting the retractable one, but it's only $3, which scared me a little because I'm afraid that for that price it won't be very good. Any thoughts?


----------



## Hoozey (Feb 5, 2007)

For $3 what do you have to lose-- especially since there isn't any added shipping? I did the pre-order 8 brush set and the kabuki last week. I will post my thoughts when they arrive.


----------



## cynpat2000 (Feb 5, 2007)

I also ordered the 8 piece brush set, I cant wait til they arrive. I also got full sizes of their raspberry margarita and honey brown eyeshadows.


----------



## togal (Feb 5, 2007)

As an FYI, I think the pre-buy brushes are sold out. So glad I ordered them last week.


----------



## applesaucery (Feb 5, 2007)

Bummer. Oh well, I'm excited to hear what you all thought about them so I'll know for next time.


----------



## Hoozey (Feb 5, 2007)

I think you can still order other brushes besides the pre-order ones at Lumiere. I am glad I got my order in last week too if they are sold out!

Yesterday my SIL called me because I had sent her some of my samples from Lumiere (and all kinds of BE since it makes me itch) and she immediately fell in love with the veena veil setting powder. She and another SIL were addicted to mineral veil but thought it was a pretty expensive "habit." Then she tried the VV and was completely won over- that was even before she knew the price.

I like the sheer silk powder for my dry skin.

Even when I was sampling I ordered 10 eyeshadows with the samples just because they were so inexpensive. I couldn't believe the size of them when they arrived! Lumiere definitely gives you plenty of product for the price.


----------



## Sophia (Feb 7, 2007)

The samples that are in the baggies are big or not? I wonder which should I order the ones at the baggies or get individual small jars?


----------



## rejectstar (Feb 8, 2007)

I ordered samples in baggies, and when I got them I emptied all the baggies into their own little 5g jars [the size companies usually use for samples] since I had some extras leftover from previous samples, and the jars were pretty much full for all of them. A baggie should be big enough, and for only $1 it's definitely worth it.


----------



## nikkiz. (Feb 8, 2007)

i got my samples this week and i loved them! Sand silk is great because it controlled my oily skin well. Good thing i was able to pre-order her brushes before they ran out!


----------



## Sophia (Feb 8, 2007)

! IOh WOW thanks!! I'll do the same!!!!


----------



## newyorlatin (Feb 8, 2007)

Lumiere does have a silkiness to it and the samples are very generous.

I knew the pre-buy brush sale would sell out within a week so I bought two of everything. Not that I need them but maybe they'll make nice gifts or trades.


----------



## periwinkle_sky (Feb 8, 2007)

Thais: I agree that you look great with ANY MMU!

Chrystia: I like how your face looks so smooth and flawless with the Lumiere foundation.


----------



## halzer (Feb 8, 2007)

I think that that is the best set of Photos that I have seen of Thais in MMU..

Forgive me for saying but there was some other pics of you in MMU samples, they looked really yellow (saturina something???) The Lumiere is a great match in my opinion! :laughing:


----------



## hellothere19 (Feb 9, 2007)

I ordered samples based on the great reviews here. Can't wait to get mine, hopefully soon.


----------



## amethystangel (Mar 14, 2007)

I tried to place an order and it said my transaction has been declined!!!!


----------



## Hoozey (Mar 14, 2007)

Not sure what happened there, but you could try contacting Kim.


----------



## amethystangel (Mar 14, 2007)

I tried again and paid by paypal and that worked...

I'm so excited!


----------



## Yola (Mar 15, 2007)

good to know


----------



## newyorlatin (Apr 3, 2007)

Glad that you received your merchandise and that Lumiere's concealer is good. I would imagine that it would be because of the high quality of all of Lumiere's products that I've used so far.


----------



## dlwt2003 (Apr 3, 2007)

I got my orders and so far not real happy cant find a foundation that is really me, tried mixing and everything else, so to bad I was hoping this would be the one but so far no luck on that end


----------



## Hoozey (Apr 3, 2007)

Sorry you weren't wowed by your samples. Everyone has different skin- thank goodness there's so many different ones to try and find your HG!


----------



## bunnylover (Apr 4, 2007)

i just got my Lumiere samples yesterday. =) yay! got the $3 sample for FF powder foundation and tried their liquid foundation. but i don't think i found my color yet. i ordered medium beige (slightly too dark) and medium golden (too yellow.) so i think i need to sample some more colors before i give up. my BE color is medium beige, if anyone would like to advise.

i do like the primer, blush, and eye shimmers!!

so far im in _love_ the blush in _terra cotta_. and their gorgeous e/s, _allure _and _gold sparkle_. im about to order some more e/s, and foundation samples.

:smilehappyyes:


----------



## Hoozey (Apr 4, 2007)

BunnyLover-

There's a Med. Beige 2.3 (warm) that may work. My friend was a BE Med. and found 2.3 cool to be the best match. You could also try Med. Warm or if the Medium Beige is the right undertones but just a little dark- order some of the uncolored base!! Then it'll work!! Enjoy shopping!! They do have beautiful e/s- I can't even pick a favorite! I have 20 plus full sizes and then a bunch of samples too.


----------



## lilita (Apr 4, 2007)

Just want to add that I am really liking the LUMI Lipglosses. I got English Rose/rosey pink and Las Vegas/gold.

Took me a while to figure out how to make the lipgloss come out of the "click pens" (what a strange choice for a lipgloss holder) but once I had that sorted out, I love the concept and feel of application.

Now I tempted to get more Lumi lipglosses but alas... I am NOT ALLOWED. (No-buy has started!)


----------



## cynpat2000 (Apr 4, 2007)

I see that they have speeded up their processing time. I ordered a eyeshadow the other day and the next day I got an email stating it had shipped.. They are getting faster..

Im on a green eyeshadow kick right now, so I got pennsylvania green , hope its as pretty as it looks on screen.


----------



## Hoozey (Apr 4, 2007)

Lilita-

I liked the lumi-lips too because it was like lip oil rather than gooey. Took me a while to get the pen going to. How long is your no buy??? I am not going there... at least not yet. I need to find my summer color and I also need to buy more J Lynne Luminous Bronze (and these intense eye colors and...)

Cynpat-

I don't have Penn. Green let me know how you like it. I have all the plum colors I think, lots of browns from them, all the turquoise/aqua colors. I am such an addict!! Glad to hear they are getting faster. I am still waiting on my pre-order brushes and anxiously awaiting them... I also ordered a kabuki and it ended up that it will come with the pre-order ones anyway because they ran out. Worth the wait for those prices.


----------



## PetiteMama (Apr 4, 2007)

I tried samples of Lumiere and love the coverage, but I haven't been able to find a good match yet. I emailed a couple of times and called too, and have never heard back. Since everyone says the owner has great CS, I assume it's a fluke, but I've been trying to reach her for well over a month, to no avail. What do you guys think I should do? I want this line to work, but I'm getting really frustrated!


----------



## ruby2 (Apr 4, 2007)

PetiteMama, post over at Lumiere's delphi forum. That's a total fluke for Kim not to reply to you. There are times when I will get almost instant reply, like w/in 5 mins. or so. Your email may have just gone into a spam folder or something like that. Lumiere FF is one of my HG's. What colors did you try and what matches you in other lines-maybe we can help you here too?


----------



## Hoozey (Apr 5, 2007)

Lumiere's FF is my HG right now and I have helped my college roommate find her match. So give us a whirl on what is a match for you with other companies... we may be able to help.


----------



## amethystangel (Apr 5, 2007)

I received my samples... haven't tried it yet, but they look kinda pink/dark for me... : S


----------



## LadyTee16 (Apr 5, 2007)

I purchased the Veena Velvet formula in Medium Cool, Medium Beige and Medium Neutral. (Got the 3.00 try me kit)

Medium Cool - Yikes! Way too dark for me. On the website you would never think it would be so dark.

Medium Beige - Also dark for me and darker than on the website

Medium Neutral - Worked well for me.

After touting how LaurEss Elemental foundation worked so well for me I don't know now! :rotfl:

The Veena Velvet formula is a heavier coverage than the LaurEss Elemental. I had to use just a tiny bit to get the coverage I wanted. With LaurEss, since it's so sheer I had to apply more. The end result was the same though.

LaurEss' prices is quite a bit higher than Lumiere's that's for sure. I might just have to go with Lumiere since I get the same end result.

However :rotfl: , I now want to try Meow's foundation in Ocicat just to make sure I'm not missing out on anything. I don't really care for the huge tubs of foundation though since I'd rather have a foundation for 6 months to a year and then reorder than to have it around for more than a year.


----------



## PetiteMama (Apr 6, 2007)

Hi guys,

Thanks for the offer to help me find a good match! Yeah, it's weird that I never heard back from Kim. I used the email link on her website twice, the last time including my phone number and saying if she'd call me, I'd call her right back since it's long-distance, and I would pay for the call myself. I called her and left a voice-mail message a month ago, and I've called several times since and only got her machine so didn't leave any further messages. :-(

Anyway...I have fair skin with a pinkish undertone on my face, though my neck seems to be more yellow. I wonder if my face is pink cuz I'm super sensitive and every blemish leaves a mark? Plus, the older I get, the more sensitive my skin, and I think I'm getting rosasea. If I use too strong a cleanser or product, my cheeks get these weird red marks all over, like a rash! So I need a lot of coverage and I don't want anything too pink, since I already have that problem. I sound lovely, don't I, LOL?

From Lumiere, I tried FF Fairly Lt. Cool, FF Fairly Lt. Neutral, Veena Light Cool, Veena Fairly Lt. Neutral, and something that I think might be FF Light Neutral, but the sticker looks different from the rest. This one is the darkest in the package, but when I put it on, I looked like a shiny, white ghost.

I'm usually the lightest or 2nd lightest in liquid foundation, so I was trying the lighter shades, but I end up looking a little too pale in comparison to my neck with all of these. I was wondering if she'd sent me the wrong sample with the Light Neutral, since it looks different than the rest?

I just got some samples of Meow, which I also really like. I don't have them right in front of me, but I think I tried the Sleek Siamese and the Frisky Siamese so far. The Frisky seemed a little on the pink side, so I don't think that will work.

My best match so far color-wise seems to be by Face Value in Perfectly Light Neutral. I tried EDM, but I couldn't find a good color match at all, and I really like the Lumiere and now probably the Meow much better.

What do you guys think??

Thanks!


----------



## farris2 (Apr 6, 2007)

Couldnt find a match with this company....I tried twice.


----------



## ruby2 (Apr 6, 2007)

Hi PetiteMama, I'll take a stab at trying to help you. Since you are fair w/pink undertones what is your ultimate goal? Do you want to cancel out the redness in your cheeks and/or match your neck? Yellow cancels out redness so I would suggest going w/the goldens or warms instead of the cools. My favorite formula is the FF-but try L Golden in whatever formula you like best (the new Lumi formula runs dark though, so you have to adjust one shade lighter) and maybe even a L-M Golden too. In Meow you may want to try some Angoras (frisky?)-they are the pure yellows. Abyssinian is more of a yellow/brown/light mustard color to me-but that may work too. I'm pretty new to Meow and still trying to figure them out so I don't feel like I can give good advice there. I don't know Face Value so can't compare anything to that. I hope this helps a little bit!


----------



## Hoozey (Apr 6, 2007)

PetiteMama-

If you have yellow undertones in your neck, try to match that rather than the pink in the face. I have that issue too. Cheeks pinker but undertones quite yellow. I'd try Light Golden and Light Beige and Light Warm. Golden is yellow, Beige is peach/yellow, and Warm is somewhere in the tan/peach/yellow mix. I can wear L-M golden and L-M warm in winter (with preference to Golden) but as I get tan I have to get the warms since it adds another element whereas the M- G is quite olivey yellow for me.


----------



## dlb04 (Apr 6, 2007)

Oooh can't wait to order samples! Thanks!


----------



## DymondButterfly (Apr 6, 2007)

PetiteMama, I agree with Hoozey here for the most part. I believe I must have the same skin coloration. I usually wear the lightest color and even then the lightest color is too dark. And I have a pinkish face and yellowish neck. Here's what worked for me in Lumiere.... Light Beige is the best match I believe. I use this with the sheer finisher. I also found that Light Neutral worked. It was just a teeny tiny bit too yellow though. So to counter this, I mix a little of the ivory finisher with the sheer finisher. I really like this combination because the ivory finisher gives me a nice glow. With the Light Beige, the sheer finisher makes me look the tiniest bit powdery. But that wears off as soon as my oil start showing.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I found Light Warm a bit too tan for me. However,I think this will be perfect for summer when I get a bit more sun.

So my suggestions would be Light Neutral with a touch of ivory finisher, Light Beige with the sheer finisher, and Light Warm if you need a touch of tan. The best thing to do is to get the samples and find the best mix that works for you. I bought all the shades of foundations and finishers and played around until I found the right mix. It cost more, but it was tons of fun playing around. And the samples lasted me forever! I think I'm on my third week of Light Beige!

And Hoozey! Your puppies are sooooo adorable! They look so healthy and happy! I can't wait to get a house so I can get a puppy (my two cats will hate me though!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ).


----------



## Hoozey (Apr 6, 2007)

Great advice!! Sounds like you and Petite Mama may be "skin twins." BTW- make sure if you do order fullsizes that you look at the two for I believe $28. When I think about how much I spent on BE for years when I could have found better for less at places like Lumiere. Not going to think about it...


----------



## PetiteMama (Apr 6, 2007)

Wow, you all are so helpful! I definitely don't want the pink undertones. I keep trying all the lightest ones in various brands that say Light Cool or whatever, just in case, but I really think I need a neutral or possibly a yellowish one. I just wasn't sure how yellow some of them are.

So I tried another new Meow sample today in FF Sleek Abyssinian (lightest yellow). At first I thought it might be right, but it ended up being too light, since I had a whitish cast all over. :-( I wish I'd gotten the next shade darker, but it looked too dark and yellow on my monitor. Shoot!

I really do like Meow, but it seemed like I maybe got *slightly* better coverage with Lumiere. I would LOVE to take advantage of the sales, but I'm afraid to get the wrong shade.

Hoozey (how did you pick that name, btw?), one reason I'm disappointed with Kim is that I wanted to get the 2 for $20 deal, but she never responded to me and then right after, the rates went up to $28. So now if I decide, it will cost me $8 more.

Is this the appropriate thread to ask if Meow or Lumiere provides better coverage?


----------



## Hoozey (Apr 7, 2007)

I picked that name because it's my husband's nickname by his college track coach... a play on his last name. Apparently now at work he was being called "Hooze your daddy" by some of his friends. I'm not that clever about picking things like that. I'm just a SAHM who loves MMU.

I can see why you'd be disappointed not getting in on the 2 for $20 but have to say I look at it this way... I was paying $25 for BE and then shipping and handling- whereas I get two for the price of one when I look at it that way.

I'd ask your question about Meow/Lumiere in one or both of those threads. Haven't tried Meow YET- awaiting my samples but Lilita talks about the feel and I get all giddy. I love Lumiere FF though- it's my HG and probably will always be my winter one because it is so soothing to my dry skin.


----------



## sunny101 (Apr 7, 2007)

Hoozey, is the Lumiere FF much different from the VV? I've noticed my skin doesn't agree with the VV, but I'm reluctant to totally give up on Lumiere, partly because Kim is so great but obviously mostly because I do love the stuff, even though the VV can be a little too matte for me on some days. I was thinking of trying the FF before completely giving up. Oh, I also ordered Luminesse samples, so should be getting those soon, hope I love it enough to make my HG, but I'm worried the coverage won't be enough for me. Anyways, sorry to get side-tracked, I almost started talking about my high hopes with Meow...back to the FF vs. VV...please, I'd really appreciate opinions.


----------



## Hoozey (Apr 7, 2007)

Sunny-

I think FF goes on a little more real than VV- at least on my dry skin. It doesn't have the oat ingredient that is supposed to help with oilies. That said, many of the ladies that have oily skin still like/wear the FF. I found the colors very similar between FF and VV. I love the coverage of FF- I only do dry... Lumiere seems very difficult to apply wet- and one or two light coats and I am done. I don't like wet application of minerals because it makes my skin feel dry. :kopfkratz: Nice thing is that with Lumiere sampling some more doesn't cost an arm and a leg in shipping, so I'd say go for it. BTW have you tried the sheer silk powder? I'd say that's my favorite finishing powder of all that I've tried.


----------



## sunny101 (Apr 7, 2007)

Hoozey, thanks for that. I think I'll def try the FF, I trust your opinion since I think we're looking for the same type of thing in our foundations. My skin is also a little on the drier side, living in Canada I guess it's a no-brainer. It gets pretty cold here. So, I placed an order to sample the Luminesse, I guess I'll do another one for the FF. This morning I put the VV on and it was just horrible. Some days it's ok, but lately it's been really making me look bad...I just can't figure out why. I haven't tried the sheer silk powder, but if you say it's good, I'm def going to get it. I assume it provides some of that "glowy/dewy/youthful" look I'm trying to achieve? Hehehe, I'm sure that secretly everyone would like that look, no?


----------



## Hoozey (Apr 7, 2007)

Sunny-

Actually the sheer silk is not a glow but it is nice to have as a setting powder or if you do get oily ever. It also seems to help with the pores.

It turned cold here recently and I am not enjoying it. Feels so much colder when it was in the 80's last week.

Just as a warning, Luminesse runs a shade dark so I hope you got a lighter shade. You actually sound like a better candidate for FF than VV. I swear it just does something for my skin.

Favorite glow from Lumiere would be Natural Radiance and I also liked Innocence (lighter.)


----------



## sunny101 (Apr 7, 2007)

Thanks Hoozey, I did include the Innocence in my sample order, and I also did remember reading somewhere that the Luminesse runs a little darker than the other two. I hope I really love the Luminesse cuz I don't want to give up on Lumiere...if not I'll try the FF. What's Natural Radiance, a finishing powder or AOFC?


----------



## Hoozey (Apr 7, 2007)

AOFC- it's kind of peachy colored.


----------



## lindas (Apr 9, 2007)

Im in desperate need of your help! Okay, i recently ordered lumiere and could not find a good match!...i ordered fairly light beige/light neutral/light beige...and these were wayy to light for me...in EDM im between light matte and medium beige...can someone suggest some lumiere colors for me!

thanks


----------



## newyorlatin (Apr 9, 2007)

Hi. Looking at both sites I would suggest that you try Light medium Beige. Did you try the VV or the FF version?


----------



## lindas (Apr 9, 2007)

i have oily skin and i ordered FF...


----------



## Bridge (Apr 9, 2007)

Hi Lindas I agree with NYL is the light beiges were too light go for the light medium beige and light medium neutral.

FF is a little lighter IMO than VV


----------



## katnahat (Apr 10, 2007)

I just tried my samples from Lumiere. The FF is VERY good coverage. IMO, their shades just run lighter than the other brands. I have been matching with Light Neutral from other companies. The Light Neutral is too light with Lumiere. The Medium Light is wearable, but could stand to be a bit darker. I think the Medium Neutral would match good for me. I may have to sample it. I really like their stuff though. I got the Luminesse and the Veena but have not tried them on yet. Another good point about the FF Lumiere is that you only use such a LITTLE BIT to do your whole face. I was really impressed with that part too!


----------



## Michee (Apr 10, 2007)

I agree with the good coverage of Lumiere FF and with the little bit doing the whole face. So far its in the top 3 for me


----------



## sunny101 (Apr 11, 2007)

Just got my Luminesse samples today...gonna try them now. I'll post a pic after... I also got the Sheer silk powder and the innocence AOFC...can't wait to try them...here I go!! :rotfl:


----------



## Hoozey (Apr 11, 2007)

Can't wait! I still keep coming back to Lumiere as my HG because my skin is so dry. I like the other brands but they all feel like my face is a 1/2 size too big for my skin. KWIM? There's something about FF and me that just works.

I think you'll really like Innocence. Enjoy playing.


----------



## sunny101 (Apr 11, 2007)

hi Hoozey, I just tried the Luminesse, but I won't post a pic now since it's evening and I'd like to see it in natural sunlight...but I'm even sure if I really like this new formula. It feels really great, very light and it's not too matte or dry for me so that's also good. The coverage isn't the best, but I only applied one layer so maybe if I applied another one it would be better. I'm not sure what it is...the colour is a little off too. I tried the light golden and it was a little darker than in the VV, weird. but anyways, all in all I guess I like it alot better than the VV, it just wasn't working for me anymore.

I do however love the Sheer silk powder and the Innocence (love it!), you're right Hoozey...it's awesome...def what I was looking for. I ordered the FF too so I hope I like that alot better than I like the Luminesse...but I am enjoying playing around with everything, thank you!:rockwoot:


----------



## icecookies (Apr 12, 2007)

*See! This is an excellent tip and it irks me when gems like this just get past me in the mix of ................:bs: :blabla: *

*Thanks for the tip!* :laughing:


----------



## Hoozey (Apr 12, 2007)

Ice-

You mean you didn't notice the cream to powder concealer? It is a little gem. First the container is this cute little swivel (reminds me of the cheap little magnifying glasses that came with a little black plastic cover, where the "glass" swivels out for use.) So taking along is fab. I love the concealer inside too. It's really quite handy for take along.

Sunny-

Try out your double foundation layers... can't hurt and it may be just what you are looking for. The Luminesse does run darker, not sure why, than the other two formulas. It'd be great for me color-wise in the summer but I need coverage even more then. Glad you like Innocence. If you want a bit of color boost, try Natural Radiance.


----------



## maryfitz24 (Apr 14, 2007)

Is it possible to be a mix of light/med beige and light golden in Lumiere? The light golden is ok but seems a tinge too yellow for me. The light/med beige is ok but sometimes can look a little pink. I have slight yellow undertones (no pink).

thanks


----------



## togal (Apr 14, 2007)

Just received my 3 eyeshadows (Mysterious, Chameleon and Champagne) and 3 blush sampes (Hibiscus, Flushed and Spiced Apple). I have to say that the e/s rock. The e/s were so full and packed in the container that I had to remove the sifter to get anything out.

I love the Spiced Apple to use as a lipcolour. I put on a light application of a nude gloss (I use Rimmel East End Snob) and then rub the Spiced Apple on top. I must order a full size of this soon.


----------



## Hoozey (Apr 14, 2007)

You can absolutely mix the two shades. It may be perfect for you. You may also want to try the light warm or light medium warm. That may have the blend of yellow without too much. The beige is supposed to be a little more peachy. HTH


----------



## silveria (Apr 14, 2007)

I loved spiced apple as well! I just ordered a full size of it! haha,

but I really love lumiere, luminesse and VV. FF isn't suitable for my super oily skin, but even luminesse keeps me pretty matte.


----------



## maryfitz24 (Apr 14, 2007)

Thanks Hoozey. I heard from someone on another board that is my same coloring and mixes the beige/golden. I will experiment with that and see if the spring/summer season means mixing the beige/golden. The golden was fine for me in the fall and early winter (it was mild here in the early winter) but as the colder air came, it seemed to not be enough. That's where I am now. If that doesn't work out, I will try the warm mixed with golden.

Thanks again.


----------



## sunny101 (Apr 18, 2007)

Hoozey, I got my FF finish samples yesterday in L-G, L-W and L-N...I am THRILLED!! I can't tell you how much I love this stuff...it looks absolutely beautiful on my, like I really have flawless skin. If it wasn't for the two huge pimples on my chin from stupidly using the VV again...wanted to try and make sure it was the VV that was making me break out and YUP, it is...it would have been perfect. I just can't believe I ordered the f/s of the VV instead of the FF, what was I thinking? Anyways, just wanted to thank you and let you know that I do love it...now I'm just waiting for my Meow order. I might not be able to control myself and just end up buying the f/s of the FF anyways...I'm just a hopeless JUNKIE. UH-OH, I feel the cold chills and sweats coming on...looks like I'm going into withdrawl, guess I'll have to get my fix and order the FF, lol. :laughing:


----------



## maryfitz24 (Apr 18, 2007)

Sunny - do you know what in the VV makes you break out? I love the VV and the FF. Lately I've been using the VV. I too have a little bit of acne on my chin. I wonder if the VV is doing that to me? I thought it was the primer. I may have to experiment to see.


----------



## Hoozey (Apr 18, 2007)

Sunny-

I am so glad that you liked the FF. I know how you feel- there's just something about the look of FF on me that is perfection. Not too matte, not too shiny, not made up. And it does seem to make my pores disappear.

Mary-

I think what may be causing the problem is the oat ingredient. Not that it is bad but that it may supply "food" for the bacteria that causes pimples. Some people also have issues with things like BE's mineral veil because of the corn starch in it doing this. Periwinkle sky started having issues with VV too.


----------



## maryfitz24 (Apr 19, 2007)

Thanks Hoozey. I may start back with the FF and see if my acne on the chin goes away. When I got home from work today (after wearing the VV all day), I put on the FF and my skin looks great! I tend to switch between the 2 because I love them both. If I do find the VV is the acne culprit, that's ok. I will just go to my FF and not miss a beat. I love Lumiere. It's the best out there.

It's funny though...I never noticed a breakout before when using the VV. Like I said before, I've always switched between the 2. Maybe that's why. Recently, I've been using the VV only.


----------



## snowjesh (Apr 19, 2007)

*how to order this prebuy long handle kabuki,i cant see anything like that on site.and i want to order sample kit, so for foundation i should go for little lighter color then my color or darker......or same as mine,i have Indian skin color*


----------



## Hoozey (Apr 19, 2007)

The prebuy brushes were a special and it's already over so the long handle kabuki is not available at this time. :scared: Try Lumiere's regular kabuki- well worth the $14. It is super soft and doesn't shed. It has a nice dense head and applies the MMU wonderfully.

As far as foundation colors- order what you think is close to your skin color. The first time I ordered, I did three shades in the goldens but ordered in both foundations (they only had two bases at the time) so I knew for sure which kind I wanted in that respect too. I think it's worth the extra to do this so you don't wait for more samples. BTW, the Luminesse runs a bit darker so that one you may want to order a shade lighter. Good luck! :laughing:


----------



## amethystangel (Apr 19, 2007)

I just received my kabuki brush from the pre-buy, its so cute! But I thought it would be bigger... :S


----------



## snowjesh (Apr 19, 2007)

* thanks hoozey, and one more que. my skin is dry and i am more concern abt liquid to order, but do u think it will be more better if 1st i apply liquid foundation as base and then i apply powder foundation as finishing layer???*


----------



## Hoozey (Apr 19, 2007)

I have really dry skin too. If I were you, I would order only the FF- it is one of the only ones I've tried that gives me coverage and doesn't make my skin feel a size smaller. It also seems to improve my skin. I've tried the liquid and it stays put but I think the FF is better for me. I found it hard after almost 5 years of MMU to go back to a liquid and get the blending right. If you feel more comfortable with liquid, then by all means try it out- you may not need any powder. Word to the wise, make sure you moisturize before applying any powder foundation... it seems to adhere better.


----------



## sailalong (Apr 19, 2007)

Another spiced apple lover checking in! The stuff just makes my whole face light up.

BTW, VV does make me break out if I use it several days in a row. I try to save it for special occasions or days when I really need the extra coverage.


----------



## silveria (Apr 19, 2007)

yes, I suspect VV is breaking me out as well, since I have several giant pimples on my forehead and cheeks... Although I do love the coverage and control.


----------



## togal (Apr 19, 2007)

I love Spiced Apple as well. I use it as a lipcolour. I will indeed be buying a larger size of this.

I soooo love my Lumiere kabuki. I've used it the last several days and it gives me perfect coverage. I have 2, but I may need to buy backups because I'm addicted to this brush. Waiting for my long handled kabukis now but I'm sure the quality is just as high. Thanks Kim!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sunny101 (Apr 19, 2007)

Mary, I think Hoozey is right about the "oat" ingredient causing the breakouts. I've heard from Periwinkle and maybe another couple of girls that they had the same problem. At first I didn't want to believe it was the VV since I loved the coverage/finish so much that I didn't want to give it up...so I just kept on using it, but sadly, I kept breaking out until I stopped. :scared:


----------



## princessmich (Apr 20, 2007)

Hey there,

I agree with you...I too look at the shipping costs.......lol It sucks that we don't have good mineral companies here. I already ordered the sample kit from lumiere &amp; I'm now getting impatient. Anyways, I just made note of the 15% code.....You can't go wrong there at all.


----------



## pinkdiva438 (Apr 22, 2007)

Lumiere does have some great makeup! I love the cream to powder concealer, however, it took almost 2 weeks to get. I figured that happens sometimes so I ordered something else and it was the same wait. Also, I ordered their pressed powder foundation sample and loved it but when I went back to order the larger size they had discontinued it. It seems like their prices and products change alot. Has anyone else noticed that??? I look forward to your comments because I am reluctant to order again.


----------



## bunnylover (Apr 22, 2007)

thats too bad lumiere discontinued their pressed powder foundation. I don't recall seeing it on their website. their prices went up a little since last year i think, but its still affordable and i like how i don't have to worry about shipping fees. i really liking lumiere. so far their flawless foundation is creamier and goes on smoother than the other brands. it doesn't make me look cakey and is cooperating with my dry skin; however, i havent found the _best_ color match with them. :kopfkratz: not sure if i should give up....


----------



## disconnected04 (Apr 23, 2007)

i'm new here and i've heard so much about lumiere! so after reading all of the glowing reviews i went to get my sample kit as well as a kabuki brush! has anybody tried the emu oil or squalane? any idea how it compares to organic jojoba oil? thanks!! :smile:


----------



## snowjesh (Apr 23, 2007)

can i use lumiere primer on eyes....... or only on face???


----------



## bunnylover (Apr 23, 2007)

i use lumiere's primer on my face and eyes. Not use if that' s a no no. but i do it.


----------



## amethystangel (Apr 25, 2007)

I have mixed feelings for Lumiere. You can see all my dry flaky bits on my cheeks! And I can't tell which colour looks better on me either. My housemate (he's a boy) says that the Med Beige 2.3 in Luminesse looks more natural, than Light Med Golden in Luminesse. In his opinion, he said if I were to use the LM Golden, I would have to put something on top (like blush). He said its good as a bare canvas.

ITs funny, though, cos I have yellow undertones, I don't know how Med Beige 2.3 suits me 

I swear, I found boys are so honest. And he said that most guys don't like make up on girls anyway...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Anyway, I am still on the prowl. :icon_roll


----------



## bunnylover (Apr 25, 2007)

let us see, post a pic! =) what about taking a sample of the two colors and mix 50/50 ?see how that turns out.

hmm...try to moisturize really well before applying mmu and maybe use a primer too. i use lumiere's perfecting primer to smooth out my skin. also lumiere's flawless foundation may work better for you than luminese. its a creamier than the other formulas and is for normal to dry skin.


----------



## Hoozey (Apr 25, 2007)

Lumiere's beiges are still warm toned, that's why the 2.3 beige (if you got the warm) may work better than the goldens. I love the FF- I have really dry skin and it's saved mine! Try that also, if you are wearing the Luminesse- you will need to go darker in the FF colors- they are about a shade lighter. Luminesse l-m golden makes me look like I have my summer tan.


----------



## noahlowryfan (Apr 29, 2007)

has anyone tried their eyeshadows? are they any good. i'm thinking about purchasing a few colors.


----------



## katnahat (Apr 30, 2007)

I ordered several samples. I got them Saturday. I tried three today. I like them. They are very pretty. I don't know if I like color on ME. I normally do browns ONLY. I wore greens today. I will try more to see. I think I just need to get use to myself in colors. I am going to do a swatch pic of the samples I received. I hope to get it done in a couple days.


----------



## silveria (May 4, 2007)

I need some help here... I can't decide whether to go for the full size for light warm or light golden, so I did my face in both without concealer or anything else.


----------



## katnahat (May 4, 2007)

Umm, I am having a hard time deciding. The Golden looks like it may blend with your neck a bit better. So the Golden seems to give you even color from face to neck. The Warm seems to give you a good even color that looks good on you. It appears to be darker (just a little bit) than your neck. I am only looking at pic #1, I can't tell anything from pic #2. On my screen pic #2 is washed out (very light). I guess I would say the Warm. They both look good, it's a hard decision.


----------



## RoxyJ (May 5, 2007)

I ordered the sample kit as well, I really liked the coverage of the foundation, but unfortunately all of the shades I ordered were too light. I did end up ordering a bunch of EDM (multi tasking was a pretty good match for me), so when I run out of that I'm probably try lumiere again.

The only things are that I ordered the samples in baggies, I found that to be really messy. and I found the sample sizes to be pretty small (then again I might have lost some powder while decanting into little jars). I like to try the product for a few days in different lights and give my skin time to react. Next time I'll try them in in the jars hopefully that eill make a difference.


----------



## gemprincess (May 6, 2007)

I love Lumiere! I love the FF foundation...makes my face feels so soft...and it covers so well...I love the fact that I can actually wear several colors in the line..the colors are so forgiving...

Oops, forgot to add that I also love the pre buy brushes! I have the luscious, bobbi brown, etc and I find Lumiere's to be the softest.


----------



## silveria (May 11, 2007)

They are kinda hard to differentiate when sheer, since they blend well with the skin tone, so I really caked on the foundation this time around. I think it's easier to tell this time that warm looks closer to my skin tone, although maybe I ought to mix it with a bit of golden?


----------



## Sheikah (Jul 24, 2007)

I was about to give up on Lumiere and go for the full size of LilyLolo which I tried and liked, but before I did it I had to try again. The first time I didn't get the right colors so I can't really judge whether I like it or not because all of them looked pale on me. Now I'm going into the medium dark category. If these don't look good either I'm going for LilyLolo, but I really want to love Lumiere. Heck I might even get the full size of both companies. Wish me luck, this sampling thing is getting so expensive...


----------



## neverhadwings (Jul 24, 2007)

After reading all of the raves and checking out the Lumiere website (what great prices!), I think I will have to give the foundation a try!


----------



## janiesan (Aug 7, 2007)

the squalene sounds wonderful!


----------



## Sheikah (Aug 7, 2007)

So my samples came in... and I GOT A MATCH!! yay!! So I'm going to order the Lumiere full size and their mineral veil... soo happy!

It's pretty weird though I would have never thought I was going to be a medium-deep.... let alone a Beige???


----------



## lacolora (Aug 7, 2007)

The colors really run kind of lighter in FF formula and darker in the Luminesse forumula, kinda weird like that. I am pretty fair, and I'm a Medium Beige in Lumiere's FF forumla.


----------



## seba (Aug 8, 2007)

I also love Lumiere so much I'm thinking of getting ALL 3 formulations lol. But I have to find my perfect shade first  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.


----------



## Sheikah (Aug 16, 2007)

Yep, too good to be true. Veena velvet breaks me out......

I could always go with Flawless Finish but I don't know if I want to since I don't have any samples of those and I sure don't want to make another order just for samples.


----------



## redbean11 (Aug 29, 2007)

Just tried the samples today and would like to make some comments here. First of all, I experimented all these samples without any moisturizer just to test how it really looks like. I have dry skin with large pores, the FF formula though doesn't moisturizing my skin but it isn't dry either! Actually it's ever the first time that MMU won't make me look cakey!! YAYYY!! However, the coverage doesn't help to conceal the pores, seems like having no makeup on. It's quite sheer though. But the surprise is, it does cover my dark circles very well, no separate concealer is needed! I've found my shade (medium beige), but another problem is, my neck's a shade darker, so I need to apply for a deeper shade? As for the liquid MMU, should I look for a shade up or down? or just same as the FF formula?

Here's a BIG rave for SOFT RADIANCE the all over color powder!! I'm just so happy to see the results! It has shimmering effect but when you apply it on, it's not that visible but a very natural GLOW on your face!! Better apply it as blush though. For sure i'm going to get the full size of this one!

For the finishing powder, I tried the sheer one, looks really horrible in the mirror and under sunlight. It's NOT that sheer, but very whitish.....yuke!

By the way, what undertone is the medium beige in FF formula? It's quite match with my complexion and I'd like to learn more for the color, so next time I can pick the right color from other MMU companies.


----------



## amym_79 (Oct 11, 2007)

Wow , what a great rave ! I'm ready to order some samples !


----------



## shaikhaf (Oct 12, 2007)

VV is my HG foundation. it looks beautiful and never breaks me out at all!


----------



## babyanj (Oct 19, 2007)

Nice thread  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I ordered some pre-buy brushes from Lumiere but I haven't tried any make-up yet... This thread is making it my next target (after my other orders)


----------



## Ceeinthesun (Dec 8, 2007)

i have just ordered some samples from Lumiere- been using JI, only just discovered MMUs and its so expensive! so glad i have found this forum where i can read all your advice and get help!

does anybody know which would be the nearest Lumiere colour to Caramel in JI?


----------



## glamadelic (Dec 8, 2007)

Right now I'm a little miffed @ Lumiere because I placed an order on Tuesday and its still processing.. they haven't shipped it and I only ordered the $6 sample set and a thing of lipgloss! Wahhh.


----------



## togal (Dec 8, 2007)

Maybe your order is on it's way. I received my package on Thursday but didn't get a confirmation it was shipped until the day after (Friday).


----------



## Ode to Joy (Dec 8, 2007)

any more reviews on their liquid foundation?

the powder mf made me look cakey...

and how are their brushes, which do you recommend?


----------



## CzarnyElf (Jan 6, 2008)

awwww after reading this threat I want to order Lumiere samples.I am not sure which colors will work for me( I read that the shades are very light compare to other brands)

I am Sandy fair in EDM(intensive)

And Kerrie in Monave

I was thinking about :

Fairy Light Beige

Fairy Light Neutral

Light Neutral

Light Beige

I want to order every shade in Flawless Finish.

Any recommendations?Thanks


----------



## Gavriela (Jan 6, 2008)

I know EDM switched their formulas so not sure I can help, but my best match in EDM was Sandy Fair.

I use Lumiere's Light-Medium Beige in Cashmere - the Lumi colours run lighter than most other brands. The beige undertones are pink with some peach, and the cools are blue with pink. I can wear Lumiere cools, but they tend to wash me out, and the LM Beige was a perfect match. I was surprised, because usually I can only wear 'fairly light' shades.

So you might want to try Light and Light Medium shades in beige and cool? If your Sandy Fair was the same as mine was, anyway.

I found the Neutral to look pretty ashy on me.


----------



## Sophia (Jan 6, 2008)

For those who tried the Cashmere one, did it make your skin itchy at all, or maybe the first few times you apply it??? Seriously I love the finish of this fndt so much but I've tried it 3 times and it makes my skin itchy:-(


----------



## CzarnyElf (Jan 6, 2008)

Thank You for Your help

I will try those shades You recommended

Too bad that I can't find any real pictures of the lumiere foundations .I tried to search this forum but no luck....


----------



## Britt Fabulous (Jan 8, 2008)

I got my Lumiere samples a few days ago!

I think I like Lumiere foundation it better then edm because it doesn't seem as 'powdery'... although, the coverage in edm in the intensive formula does have better coverage. But with Lumiere I like the Cashmere formula more so then the VV. The only draw back to the Cashmere is that it has a funky scent too it. I don't smell it until I use my brush and am applying it to my face. I have a cheap ass brush so I think that may be part of the problem, but I didn't notice any smell when I used the VV formula. Anyone else notice a weird smell with the Cashmere formula?...

The staying power of lumiere is a bit more up to par with my skin then edm, but not perfect. By the end of the day the Lumiere wants to sort of puddle around a few select black heads/large pores on my chin, and that is not too appealing. But it's an easy fix for I have to kind of rub it back into my chin and then all is fine. Maybe I need to blot. But edm did the same thing to me but only worse, so at least I'm making some progress.

The silk finishing powder is insanely smooth on my skin, it really just melts in but I'm not sure if it really does all that much. I may try it out as a 'primer' tomorrow and see how that goes.

The blush (I got it in Ruby) is really nice. Blends wonderfully. It looks dark in the bag but it is actually really light (almost a bit lighter then I would have liked, I REALLY like pigmented blush). But it adds a subtle bendable sheen of color that looks really natural.

The allover soft radiance is also nice. Doesn't do a whole lot for me, but I can see where it would be a nice little pick me up for your skin if you are into a natural glow look. Also, it wold work well over blush to add a extra bit of glow.

Overall I am digging Lumiere. Going to give it a few more days, maybe try the 'wet' application.


----------



## speedy (Jan 8, 2008)

I'm waiting on more samples. I got a few with my pre buy brushes, and really like them, so I've ordered some more before I decide which formula to get the full size in.


----------



## CzarnyElf (Jan 11, 2008)

Today I ordered some samples from Lumiere:

Sample kit:

-Light Beige- Flawless Finish

-Light Medium Beige-Flawless Finish

-Medium Neutral-Flawless Finish

-Light Medium Golden-Flawless Finish

-Finishing powder-Flawless finish-Sand

-Blush-Delicate Pink

Eyeshadows samples:

1.gold salmon

2.midnight

3.pepermint patti

I can't wait for my order to arrive..

My order from Lumiere was canceled-I don't know why-I send them an email....


----------



## Ceeinthesun (Jan 11, 2008)

i think it may be because they have changed the charges for shipping, and i heard that orders which were filled in incorrectly were cancelled.

have you heard back from them yet? i am sure that they dont want to lose your business. try to contact them again.

i think it may be because they have changed the charges for shipping, and i heard that orders which were filled in incorrectly were cancelled.

have you heard back from them yet? i am sure that they dont want to lose your business. try to contact them again.


----------



## CzarnyElf (Jan 11, 2008)

Thanks

Yes they changed a lot of things.I got an email from them.I have to pay $3 for shipping instead of$1(i did not know that that was only for baggie samples-not jars) I have to order again.

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sephee (Jan 12, 2008)

I ordered on the 2nd of January and it says my order's still being processed. Do you girls get notified when your order's being shipped?


----------



## Ceeinthesun (Jan 12, 2008)

its worth it. the free shipping must have cost the company alot of profit. its only a small amount and its well worth it.

i received my samples 2 days ago, and i am thrilled with everything.

bought some eyeshadows as well as the sample foundations--- oooo its all great.


----------



## Leylani (Jan 12, 2008)

I were going to place an order one week ago,but i was put of when i saw their front-page then. Are You Still Celebrating The Holidays In The US,or are you back at work..?


----------



## pearlkitty (Jan 17, 2008)

I'm a fan of Lumiere Sand Silk dust! Just stocked up on 2 full sizes...

For foundation, I've heard that the colors are different between different textures.

I do pretty well with Light-Medium Beige in Luminesse, but does cashmere come out lighter or darker than Luminesse? I just ordered a light-medium beige in Cashmere and I just realised that I should have asked you guys before!

Thanks a lot  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CzarnyElf (Jan 17, 2008)

I dont know.. but I ordered again 5 days ago and also is still being processed..

Maybe it takes time to prepare orders?


----------



## sephee (Jan 18, 2008)

thanks for your reply. I ended up getting my order a few days ago. it took some time for it to be processed and I didn't get an e-mail when it was shipped. I'm happy I got my order. new colors to play with  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

you could try e-mailing Kathy to see whether your order's still being processed. it said my order was being processed for over a week but it was shipped around that time.


----------



## CzarnyElf (Jan 18, 2008)

Have fun with Your makeup

BTW I just got an email that my order was shipped:sheep:


----------



## Kathrynrlao (Jan 18, 2008)

my order was processed for about a week before it was shipped


----------



## CzarnyElf (Jan 20, 2008)

My samples arrived yesterday(that was quick)

Starting from the left:

Light Beige(FF)

Light Medium Beige(FF)

Light Medium Golden(FF)

Medium Beige(FF)

Finishing Powder-Sand

Blush-Delicate Pink

I think my shade is gonna be Light Medium Beige.


----------



## Gavriela (Jan 20, 2008)

The Delicate Pink looks really nice - let me know how you like it. I'm a light to light medium beige, too. Got some Neutral Pink because someone recommended it, and it's really nice (and more pink than I thought it would be), but I'm still looking for that perfect 'pink' pink, if that makes any sense.


----------



## lenehc1 (Jan 20, 2008)

Awesome - thanks! I'll try this out right away


----------



## pearlkitty (Jan 20, 2008)

No one to compare colors between Luminesse and Cashmere?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Please?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## squirl-nutkin (Jan 20, 2008)

I love Lumiere too but I havent found a match yet. if you are 1.4 in Jlynne and W3 in Mineral Boutique and Y2 in Barefaced Minerals did you have a match in Lumiere and what formula? I am interested in FF and Luminess.


----------



## CzarnyElf (Jan 20, 2008)

I tested this blush today-is very pigmented -peachy pink.On my skin looks more peachy than pink.I like it


----------



## amym_79 (Jan 28, 2008)

I LOVE their brushes ! They work great , and are soooo soft . I also really like their eyeshadow , ans blush . I can't find a good foundation match though .


----------



## macupjunkie (Feb 3, 2008)

You've probably already recieved your samples, but luminesse runs darker than cashmere.


----------



## pinkminnow (Feb 12, 2008)

Hi!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I would really love to try Lumiere now. Looking at the website, I initially thought I was in the Medium range (except for Medium Cool) because I have medium (tanned) skin with yellow undertones. BUT, reading all of the (almost 300) posts in this thread made me think I'm actually in the Medium Deep range.  Please help me find my shade in Lumiere. I'm South East Asian, medium tan skin, with yellow undertones. For reference, I use:

Monave Canela

Ocean Mist Praline or Praline + Almond

Thank you all!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

---------------------------------

OK, I browsed some threads....and saw Sheikah's photos and I think we have the same skin tone so I'm just going to go ahead and order some in the Medium Deep range.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## carmonious (Feb 13, 2008)

I just read today on Lumiere's forum that they're not guaranteeing or tracking orders unless they're shipped express mail. So if your order gets lost or never arrives etc - they won't help you unless you paid for express shipping.


----------



## cleodelinda (Feb 22, 2008)

edited


----------



## mizdiz (Feb 22, 2008)

That is bad business considering all their competition. I was considering ordering from them now that I tried the sample, but maybe not so now. I sure would hate to spend money on product and then USPS lose it.


----------



## kellianne76 (Feb 23, 2008)

That doesn't seem right.


----------



## glamadelic (Feb 23, 2008)

Hmm. That makes me glad that Lumiere isn't my hg. Too bad for them, I bet they'll lose a bit of business.


----------



## macupjunkie (Feb 23, 2008)

don't forget the luminesse formula is slightly darker  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Johanna (Feb 24, 2008)

I bought Lumiere's Valentine's Day Special Collections Be Mine (full size) and Love at First Sight (sample size). I love these blushes, liners and eyeshadows... Maybe I'll buy Be Sexy too because these look so great. Full size eyeshadows are huge! These will last for ages. :rotfl:


----------



## aliciaesthetics (Feb 24, 2008)

I purchased a few sample colors last Sun. and received a confirmation email on Friday that it was shipped. It does take a long time to get the products shipped compared to other companies but I think they are a pretty grass-roots company with few employees. Good for them though that they are doing so well. Can't wait to get my samples, almost out of my Illuminare liquid foundation.


----------



## xoxmonicaxox (Feb 25, 2008)

Im ordering from lumiere and everything just looks wonderful ! I was just wondering how far does 1/4 tsp get you?


----------



## laurreenn (Feb 27, 2008)

the 1/4 teaspoon as surprisingly a lot of product. i don't know if i'm really frugal or if other people just use a lot of minerals, but i've had it for over 3 weeks now and i still think i have at least a month or two left.

also i noticed that shipping takes a really long time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> first it takes them a long time to process it, and then it takes a long time to get to my house! &gt;:[


----------



## pinkminnow (Feb 27, 2008)

Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Yup, I got my Luminesse in a shade lighter.


----------



## laurreenn (Feb 27, 2008)

it's strange because in most foundations i'm golden but in luminesse i'm warm.

also i'm having a horrible time contacting luminaire. i clicked the contact section on the website, but so far i've sent 3 emails and received nothing back over 3 days. usually with EDM i get a reply within hours..


----------

